# FPS Probleme SWTOR



## J0kEr_17 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo 

habe mir seit neuestem SWTOR geholt und musste feststellen, dass es nicht flüssig läuft. Ich habe zu wenig FPS auf den niedrigsten Grafikinstellungen :S Bin der Meinung dass es an der Grafikkarte liegen müsste oder irre ich mich evt.? 

Was könnte ich denn dagegen machen, damit es flüssiger läuft?

Das System:

24zoll Bildschirm 
nvidia gt120
6GB RAM
Intel Core 2 q8200


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2012)

Deine Grafikkarte ist viel zu schlecht dafür  Die CPU ist auch nicht mehr die stärkste sollte aber eigentlich noch ausreichen.
Eine neue Grafikkarte muss auf jeden Fall her.


----------



## J0kEr_17 (3. Januar 2012)

Was für eine könntest du mir denn empfehlen? Sollte möglichst eine günstige sein^^


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2012)

Was haste für ein Netzteil und wieviel möchtest du maximal ausgeben? Was ist deine Auflösung?


----------



## Aggrotyp (4. Januar 2012)

ein paar gute für knapp über 100€ was gut mit deiner cpu scalieren.

PowerColor Radeon HD 6770, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (AX6770 1GBD5-H) | Geizhals.at Österreich
PowerColor Radeon HD 6790, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, mini DisplayPort | Geizhals.at Österreich
EVGA GeForce GTX 460 Superclocked, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1372) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Was ist für dich günstig? günstig kann auch ne 580 gtx für 400€ sein (bitte genauere preisspanne zb.: 60-90€)
wie robonator schon sagt: was leistet dein netzteil bzw welche auflösung willst zocken auf dem 24"er.


----------



## sh4sta (4. Januar 2012)

Schon versucht Schatten abzuschalten? Bringt einiges in dem Spiel.


----------



## Oromus (4. Januar 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:
			
		

> Schon versucht Schatten abzuschalten? Bringt einiges in dem Spiel.



Er hatte ja schon geschrieben, das er einmal mit allen Details und einmal
ohne Details gedaddelt hat.....

Btt: jo die GraKa ist absolut nicht zu gebrauchen...... Meiner Meinung nach ist die CPU noch nutzbar.....


----------



## sh4sta (5. Januar 2012)

Oromus schrieb:


> Er hatte ja schon geschrieben, das er einmal mit allen Details und einmal
> ohne Details gedaddelt hat.....
> 
> Btt: jo die GraKa ist absolut nicht zu gebrauchen...... Meiner Meinung nach ist die CPU noch nutzbar.....




Wo steht das bitte? Bin ich blind? Oo


----------



## The Nemesis (5. Januar 2012)

J0kEr_17 schrieb:


> auf den niedrigsten Grafikinstellungen :S


 Also mit vollen Details steht hier nicht, aber bei den niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen ist wohl anzunehmen, dass er auch Schatten aus hatte, er wollte ja schließlich ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis.

Und ein Q8200 geht doch noch voll klar (ein bisschen OC hilft da trotz niedrigem Multi sicher auch), aber die Graka ist echt Müll.


----------



## Oromus (5. Januar 2012)

sh4sta schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht das bitte? Bin ich blind? Oo



Reine Vermutung meinerseits. Aber wenn er schon schreibt das es auch auf niedrigsten Details nicht genügend FPS sind, dann wird er wohl mit hohen Details angefangen haben. Okay okay ich habe ein bisschen viel zwischen den Zeilen gelesen.....


----------



## sh4sta (5. Januar 2012)

hehe, aber viele übersehen gerne den Punkt "aus" in dne Schatten Optionen. Deswegen mein Hinweis. Viele die im Spiel FPS Probs haben und im Chat nach ner lösung suchten, haben die Schatten immer nur auf "niedrig" gestellt statt auf "aus".   Waren dann meistens Überrascht, das man die auch komplett aus machen kann


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die Beta mit meinem Rechner (4GB RAM, Core 2 duo auf 2,6 GHz und Geforce GTX 460) gespielt bei fast maximalen Settings. Hatte zwischen 20-50 fps, im Mittel warens ca 36 fps würd ich schätzen. War eigentlich immer gut spielbar (ist ja kein Shooter). Insofern würde ich sagen, eine 460GTX oder vergleichbare Karten reichen aus, einige Settings wie Schatten kann man ja auf Mittel einstellen.

Kritisch sind bei solchen Spielen halt immer stellen, wo sehr viele Spieler zusammenkommen, da ruckelt es dann eher.


----------

